
Wall Street Loves the Blockchain - jim_greco
http://tabbforum.com/opinions/wall-street-loves-the-blockchain
======
davidgerard
"But real-world implementation of distributed ledgers in the financial system,
mostly in experimental fashion, has been underwhelming."

